# Painting OSB



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

painting new OSB sheeting in a garage. I have just put two coats of a good exterior paint on this. However, SW told me i really need to prime it first. I really haven't ever had any probs with this. Is it necessary?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> I have just put two coats of a good exterior paint on this.


Don't think I would worry about it now. I would just give it some time and see what happens before I went to anymore expense and time.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

Traditions said:


> painting new OSB sheeting in a garage. I have just put two coats of a good exterior paint on this. However, SW told me i really need to prime it first. I really haven't ever had any probs with this. Is it necessary?


 o.s.b. is made up of chopped up heartwoods,and other assorted crappy wood...to prime it would mean you are sealing in the sap and other crap that WILL bleed through and ruin your paint job...also oil based kilz is 10.00 a gallon,how much is it for this good exterior paint you plan on using ? (does'nt it make sense to prime it to you ?


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

tradition,
Well it's too late now, isn't it?

OSB should be primed first.
It's made of exotic glue and floor sweepings wood.

I'd use a high bild primer if somebody wanted it to look like something other than the cheapest surface they could apply...
r


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

yes, lol, too late now. Wood bled through like crazy! ALso those pink and blue marking lines wouldn't cover. Now i wish i had used oil based primer. I even asked if this is what I should do. New guy at SW. I should have known better though. Now I can't put oil on it. I am going to try to spray some pro block over the top of it tonight. I really hope those colored lines don't come through again. Not sure what i'd do then?


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

Traditions said:


> yes, lol, too late now. Wood bled through like crazy! ALso those pink and blue marking lines wouldn't cover. Now i wish i had used oil based primer. I even asked if this is what I should do. New guy at SW. I should have known better though. Now I can't put oil on it. I am going to try to spray some pro block over the top of it tonight. I really hope those colored lines don't come through again. Not sure what i'd do then?


why cant you put oil on it now ? that will be the only fix.......


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

that brings up the age old oil over latex debate. I was always told this was a no no. This certainly would be the fix. Anyone else think it would be ok to put oil over the latex. Those damn lines just won't quit coming through.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

Traditions said:


> that brings up the age old oil over latex debate. I was always told this was a no no. This certainly would be the fix. Anyone else think it would be ok to put oil over the latex. Those damn lines just won't quit coming through.


 we are talking about an oil based primer over latex this is the only fix at this point.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

you don't think the latex problock will block out the lines. It bled through when i sprayed it on. However, SW said when i give it proper amount of time to dry and topcoat it should cover. I am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

it may...do you really wanna cross your fingers and hope for the best or shoot it and be done with it ? its all up to you ......


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

no, but I have already spent waaaayyyy too much money on such a little job. I don't want to have to go buy some oil also. Maybe I'll do a little test spot and see how it goes. Thanks.


----------



## mrbloesinger (2 mo ago)

Not if you use the right paint. Use a porch amd patio exterior enamel and you do NOT need to prime first. The data sheet on the can will even agree with me! It will not come off. Http://www.kenmorepainters.com


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

mrbloesinger said:


> Not if you use the right paint. Use a porch amd patio exterior enamel and you do NOT need to prime first. The data sheet on the can will even agree with me! It will not come off. Http://www.kenmorepainters.com


15 years late.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

painterofeveryt said:


> why cant you put oil on it now ? that will be the only fix.......


Lap siding is a better fix


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FEW (Jul 3, 2017)

avenge said:


> 15 years late.


 Kilz @ 10$ a gallon


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

FEW said:


> Kilz @ 10$ a gallon


15 years ago it was


----------



## 530Foreman (3 mo ago)

avenge said:


> 15 years late.


Time for a second coat then!


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

avenge said:


> 15 years late.





530Foreman said:


> Time for a second coat then!



Maybe the OP will be back and see this after his old paint died 😄


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Still begs the question of primer.

Some say oil, some say latex, some say none. .....


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm in the 2 coats of good primer camp


----------

